# formen mit bild füllen ??



## force2k1 (25. Juli 2001)

Ich habe ein bild und mache da mit dem linienwerkzeug z.b ein dreick rein mit einem schwarzen rahmen von 1 pixel ! in dieses dreieck soll jetzt ein bild rein !!! aber ich kann ja nicht das bild genau so groß schneiden wie den rahmen wie mach ich das da rein ???


----------



## Saesh (25. Juli 2001)

1. öffne dein bild, das in das dreieck rein soll.

2. wähle dein dreieck als auswahl. wende danach noch auswahl >> auswahl verändern >> verkleinern mit der option 1px an, damit dein rahmen erhalten bleibt.

3. nun legst du aus 1. dein bild als muster fest (bearbeiten / als muster festlegen)

4. fülle nun deine auswahl von 2. mit dem muster (bearbeiten >> fläche füllen "muster")

voila!


----------



## force2k1 (25. Juli 2001)

*Ich mein das so !*

Ich will in dem Bild unten nur das Dreieck mit einem Ausschnitt eines Bildes füllen !!!

<img src="http://www.pixel-style.net/img/test1.gif">


----------



## Flame (25. Juli 2001)

*dann...*

klickst du mit dem zauberstab in das dreieck.
somit ist eine auswahl entstanden.
dann öffnest du dein bild
gehst wieder in dein bild mit dem dreieck und speicherst die auswahl unter....
dort müsste eigentlich jetzt das andere bild auftauchen
wenn du nun das andere wieder anklickst, was ja nur unten abgelegt ist müsste jetzt in deinem bild die dreicksauswahl sein.
dort legt du nun das muster fest

wenn du jetzt wieder auf das dreiecksbild klickst und die noch vorhandene auswahl mit dem muster füllst ist es dann harrgenau das bild.

cya :FLAmE:

ich werd dir nachher mal, wenn ich meine partition vergrößert hab mal ne step by step anleitung machen.
da ich z.z photoshop net starten kann, @arbeitsvolumen voll 

wenn du nicht das meinst, wie ich es denke, was du zu meinen vermagst, lass es mich wissen, dann spar ich mir das dann. 

cya


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. Juli 2001)

würde dann so aussehen


----------



## force2k1 (25. Juli 2001)

*Ist schon OK !*

Ich hab´s schon selber gelöst aber danke trotzdem !


----------



## Flame (25. Juli 2001)

*jo*

smallb hat meine beschreibung hingehauen, oder war da ein fehler drin.
da ich alles aus dem kopf geschrieben hatte, ohne das prog starten zu können.


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. Juli 2001)

@flame, das weiss ich leider nicht, ich habe meine eigenes kleines tut im kop, habe dein nicht ausprobiert, ich mach mir das immer schön einfach, was aber nicht heissen soll das dein tut schwer ist.


----------

